# Ask DBStalk: What is the time frame for OTA fixes?



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to bother with this question. Just curious on the guide and OTA.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

OTA fixes in testing now. Guide data this summer (maybe by the end of this month).


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> OTA fixes in testing now. Guide data this summer (maybe by the end of this month).


Praise the Lord!!!!!!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> OTA fixes in testing now. Guide data this summer (maybe by the end of this month).


Sweet - a twofer!! Thanks for the encouraging news. It will be nice to get these two get knocked off.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Don't expect the guide data in the next software version. I still think that we're going to see 2 software updates this month. 

And, of course, just because I don't see any OTA problems, doesn't mean that others of you will have the same experience because lots of stations are broadcasting lots of slightly different ways around the country. However, things are getting better.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Don't expect the guide data in the next software version. I still think that we're going to see 2 software updates this month.


hmmm. Sounds like things will be looking pretty good when the planets come into alignment!


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I know I sound like a broken record, but the OTA bug has kept me from HD Hockey finals this year. A real bummer.

So, I bought tickets for Game 7 in Tampa, if I can't see it in HD, I might as well see it in person!!


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

Wouldn't it be nice if all of us could have a de-bug option.
The OTA codes could be recorded then up loaded via the modem.
It would be nice to know what good/bad codes are/are not comming down the
OTA.

JC


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What do you mean by OTA codes, JC?


----------

